# DXG Alternatives?



## NightGoat

I love reading on my DX, don't get me wrong I just want a bit more functionality and Duokan just isn't working for me. Too "unpolished."

So, what is the line up for DX-esque readers out there. I'm talking Pearl eink, 9.7" display, form factor, etc.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Laura28

I am using Kindle DX, Free 3G, 9.7" E Ink Display, 3G and I love it. It is comfortable to use. The quality is superb and I don't regret spending money on it. 

Laura Walley,
a part of write my essay's team


----------

